# foxpro fx3



## bison66

Anyone having any problems with the foxpro fx3 looking to acquire (win I hope ) 1 soon looking for input as to whether or not its a good choice Thank You


----------



## fox

*I currently use a Foxpro FX3 and i love it the sound and volume is amazing, i acually had the new call foxpro came out with this year the fury but it was way to complicated. The only downside to the FX3 is the remote only has numbers, you either have to keep looking at the program list on the back or memorize what calls are which numbers. I plan on upgrading the the FX5 this summer which is almost the same call it just has a diffrent remote with the sounds name on it. But dont worrie if you buy the FX3 and there is nothing wrong with is you can send it to foxpro with 200 more dollars and they will send you a fx5 as an upgrade.*


----------



## gonzmg

I have the FX3 would not trade it for anything once you get to know your call you don't have to be looking down so much.
Mike


----------



## bison66

thanks for the input very helpful in making my decision


----------



## mikesxpress

Mine works great! Shop around for some additional sounds for it. Most of what it comes loaded with you can't use legally.


----------



## gotchuck

I purchased one about a month ago. Does great for Crows, owls, and hawks. Have yet to call in what I bought it for though, but I am still trying. Sounds good, but if you turn it up too loud it didtorts the sounds.


----------



## thowle

I had an fx3 worked very well but just upgraded to the foxpro cs24 and it is by far the best I have ever used.


----------



## passthru79

I have a foxpro XR6, its basicaly a fx3 but holds 16 sounds and it only takes 4 aa batteries and isnt quit as loud. Its perftect for what I do and the battery life is awsome. The battery life onthe fx3 is the only complaint I have heard.


----------



## On a call

Hi, Yep...I too have a fx-3 it is great called in dogs, cats, hawks, even a couple eagles. I am going to try it soon on raccoon. And then this spring on bear so...yep good call !! BUT ....... battery life is the down side when it is cold out...and when it is really cold like about 0 plan on having a bunch in the truck. I am looking into building my own power source, like a sealed lead acid battery and hard wire it in. Then you charge it from site to site feel free writing me, I can put in contact with someone who knows how.

Other wise....get it you will be happy.


----------



## kallinfool

My bud Cal's FX-3 brought all these stinkers in!! 16 in 2 days of callin!!!


----------



## ghosthunter

i got my fx3 3 years ago and love it yes it did come with calls on it i would never use but got on foxpro site and putchased sounds i wanted. once they were elmailed to me i had them downloaded on call in minutes. you save or delete the sounds you dont want on at the time. used it year round and never yet had a problem with it. worth the money


----------



## winterfunguy

This past season my friend let me use his FX3 for about a month and I absolutely fell in love with it, after you get to know which sounds are which you are in business. The battery life does become a problem when you are talking about replacing 8 AA's at a time, and dont think you are going to be able to run the cheap Rayovac junk because they don't last more than 3 hours of the call being on. The sound is great and the distance you can sit from the caller is also a bonus...I generally set up 25-40 yards away but you can sit up to 100 yards and still get signal. In my oppinion it gets an 8 out of 10 because it is heavy to lug around and loves to go through batteries.


----------



## Dead Eye

I like mine so much I didn't know there was any other caller out there or one that will compete with the FX3 I have added some Jhonny Stuart sounds works great


----------



## youngdon

I have the Foxpro Spitfire it's not everything that the fx3 is but it works really well for me, it has 24 sounds on it (they are changeable) and the remote lets you know which one is playing. The foxpro service dept. is top notch from what I've heard send it in they send it back w/ minimal turnaround. And it doesn't eat batteries 2-aa in the remote 1-9v in the caller. I'd buy another from them tomorrow without even looking elsewhere.


----------



## bison66

i know i asked everyone about the fx3. However allpredatorcalls had the foxpro scorpion on sale for $349 with 100 sounds (you pick) installed on it so I really couldnt pass it up. Just a heads up it took me two different nights to figure out the 100 sounds to get off their list of over 300


----------



## knapper

I have used lithium ion batteries to get rechargable and work in the cold very well.


----------



## On a call

knapper said:


> I have used lithium ion batteries to get rechargable and work in the cold very well.


Great Idea ! They would be lighter also, there is a charging port as well. Not sure if you noticed that ? We never did turn it up too loud that evening, but then again...I was concerned about calling in a griz onto our island !! I never said my IQ was too high, ha ha.

Thanks again !!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

On a call check out All Batteries. com . Got a great deal on them plus send in review and make it a sweeter deal. PM me if you got questions.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

sorry meant bison 66 going to fast in hurry.


----------

